# Bostich roofing nailers



## rooferjon (Sep 29, 2010)

has anyone exsperienced alot of problems lately with the newer bostich nailers? I have used exclusively bostich guns for the last 11 years, and have not had any major issues with them. I recently started working for a new employer and he has had alot of problems with them. Very odd.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

The few negative reviews on this pneumatic roof nailer were back in 2004 and 2005 when a few issues existed on the Bostitch that have since been solved and any comment after those dates is incredibly positive on the RN46-1. The coil roofing nailer will shoot 3/4 inch to 1 3/4 inch nails and the lockout mechanism will not allow any firing when the gun is empty. Owners say the adjustable depth control is easy to use and they like the full round driver. Other features include side-load canister, body and magazine wear guards, and the magnesium housing which keeps the Bostitch roofing nailer lightweight and durable.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*A Couple Of My Roofers Like The Bostich*

I do have a couple of my roofers do like the bostich roofing guns.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it works fine if you handle it correctly.

Metal roofing and repairs


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Treat Your Tools RIGHT!*


Treat The Tools RIGHT - And they make you money ... 



seoforu said:


> I think it works fine if you handle it correctly.
> 
> Metal roofing and repairs


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Bostitches are the best guns out. 

As for the new problems you're noticing, 
your new employer probably doesn't maintain his equipment.
Roofing guns are very simple tools with few moving parts.
All they generally need are o-rings and the driver.

That's why their the Boss!

:thumbup:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Max guns are THE best!!


----------



## Dan Gravelle (Jan 7, 2011)

get a hitachi...sounds better and better to work with in my opinion. But i DID start off with a bostich and its ok till it gets fixed, then its crap!


----------



## mikepeterscontracting (Mar 13, 2012)

they are decent i run 4 all year an they give problems after 6 months, i dont even bother fixing just buy brand new theyre only 240. if you charge right you make enough money you just buy new guns, i think for longevity ,,get hitachi


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Using 4 Bostitch nailers on the roof each day. Very dependable. Also use the cap nailer. Can't complain as much as we use them.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Started with Porter Cable. Switched to Hitachi. Missing my Porter Cable, as strange as that sounds. Never a problem, lasted years until they got stolen. I didn't like Hitachi. Never so many double feeds in my life. What a hair trigger. Now when I buy a new gun I buy what ever is on sale. They'll get broken or stolen quickly anyways. I have zero brand loyalty to any roofing nailer, never used a bostich for what it is worth.

For me, I buy the best tools money can buy within reason. For my employees I buy the cheapest tools money can buy.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Having used them all....I still prefer bostich. I always thought the hitachis had too much recoil to be that light and they double fired to much. The porter cables are good and reliable but I always felt were a bit on the slow side. The bostich being a bit heavier but I always liked the weight as opposed to the recoil from lighter guns.


----------

